# Poodle Smiles!!!!



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Everyone, time to post your favourite pics of Poodle Smiles!!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Elphie and her hillbilly smile
((the vet told me shes missing most of her teeth...))


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is Ember from our last litter (Betty, Jenny and Lucy's brother). He was a smiling machine. A very happy little guy.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Elphie and her hillbilly smile
> ((the vet told me shes missing most of her teeth...))


Whaaaat? That's crazy! I can't even really tell. Does it cause any problems/will it? (At least they are clean hillbilly teeth!!!)


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

A play smile at 8 months (my avatar pic); a working smile; and a winning smile!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Lols:


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> Elphie and her hillbilly smile
> ((the vet told me shes missing most of her teeth...))


Poodles can only look so hillbilly. Now *these* are some hillbilly dogs...


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Lenny smiles


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

wowbaby;
Lenny smiles :)[/QUOTE said:


> Lenny is a nice looking boy! He seems to think that you planted those hostas just for him, LOL.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, he's made dog beds out of a mass of Day Lilies and a large Lavender as well. Surprisingly, because I love to garden, I just think it's adorable. He thinks the sprinklers are just for him too, which is why he's all wet in the first pic.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Sort of a smile...


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Mia and Kodi... he always has something in his mouth!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie's smile 

Old pic - at 10 weeks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

double post!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Cali was 15 in this picture! Taken at a Howl'oween party!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Some oldies but goodies.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My favorite smile is in my avatar!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Not as high res as some of these, realized I need to take more pictures of smiles!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are some photos of Gorky smiling.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

This is my favorite of my smiley boy. He smiles all the time, but I've never caught as good a one as this! Tate means "cheerful", I think it fits!


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

Cheese!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a fun thread!_





























_Group smile!_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think Alfie may actually be laughing!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think Alfie may actually be laughing!


_I think you're right! And, I think Grace is about to fall off the log laughing!! LOL_ _ Dianne sure must have told them a good joke._


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _What a fun thread!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! 5 poodle smiles! Made my night (morning?)!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _What a fun thread!_


This is a fun thread! Makes me smile.

Hey, Spoospirit, love all the colors in this group shot! Y'all did a great job arranging them! Their colors complement each other.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

flyingduster said:


>


ROFLMAO! 2 and 3 are hilarious!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Flyingduster...#2 cracked me up!!!!!! HOLY XXXX sooooo funnyyyyy!!!! This is a really fun thread!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Young Buffy and Tessa


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Not a Poo but could not resist when this arrived at my inbox this morning...


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Whaaaat? That's crazy! I can't even really tell. Does it cause any problems/will it? (At least they are clean hillbilly teeth!!!)


lol yeah, most of the ones between her front and far back are missing
but not like broken off or anything, they just never developed the vet said. She doesn't seem to have any problems with it now but I plan on being over vigilant to make sure no problems arise
((she does hold a tennis ball where there aren't any teeth though XD))



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Not a Poo but could not resist when this arrived at my inbox this morning...


Thats fantastic!! lol 
I love me some poodle smiles ^_^


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

This is my favorite of Stinky...she does a play bow and holds it, then she looks up and smiles- you can see her tail smiles too!
Carole


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Kitty is the happiest poodle in the world!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Not a Poo but could not resist when this arrived at my inbox this morning...


:rofl:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Kitty is the happiest poodle in the world!


_
Lovely, Dogsinstyle!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


>


_:rofl: These two are perfect!!_


----------



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Are they panting or smiling ?


----------



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

Zero is pretty much a non stop smile, even when she pants! I love the perching poodle - the cords are amazing!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

SnorPuddel, "Foxxy in a Tree" is a FABULOUS photo. She seems to love posing for you. What an agreeable girl !


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_SnorPoodle, I adore your corded poodle in the tree. That is one fabulous photo!!! The little one with the towering plate of hot dogs is adorable!! If that was in front of Taffy, she would have eaten the whole thing.
_


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Wow this forum is full of happy dogs! I love all the pictures - poodles smile and spread smiles haha


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Does it count if your poodle makes _you_ smile? I took a few quick photos yesterday but none while he was at his smiling best.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Does it count if your poodle makes _you_ smile? I took a few quick photos yesterday but none while he was at his smiling best.


_
OF COURSE IT COUNTS!!! He is such a lovely color!_


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy at the poodle parade this morning.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

SnorPuddel--your corded poodle looks great in the tree, almost like the cords are part of the tree bark. And the little one's bib and hot dog platter--from a Poodle Parade in Toronto this morning to a Poodle Picnic! 

Great photos all!! I've resisted long enough--have to show you Rebel's full-of-life smile.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

*smiles*

Here are a few of my favorites of their smiles. It seems whenever I point a camera at them they stop smiling! It's easier to capture Cosita's because she's white! Liberty on the other hand is much more difficult.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Brian smiling, and Lizzy following suit. I just realized that they are the same age in these pictures awwww memories....


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

*smiles*

Here are some of Teddy and Ginger smiling lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy...always happy!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

What a fun thread I loved all the pics they sure provided today's smile. 

I couldn't resist adding a few Betty Jo and Jenny pics. It was a lot of fun looking for some of my old favorites.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _
> OF COURSE IT COUNTS!!! He is such a lovely color!_


*
spoospirit: You always say the nicest things, thanks! Today Chagall is grinning like a goon and my camera is in the car my husband took to work. Doesn't that just figure! *


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I have been following this thread for a few days, but can't seem to come up with a good smile pic. Just wanted to say, I love all the smiles and they certainly make me smile  Thanks fellow poodlers!


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Poodles have the best smiles and Dudley is always smiling!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Apoodleaday, how about this one? Definitely a smile!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Suri was so excited tonight when I got home, she was smiling extra big. She loves me (I feed her ) so much she smothers me some days - today I just left her do it


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

flufflvr said:


> Apoodleaday, how about this one? Definitely a smile!


Thanks flufflvr! There's a good Lacey smile  I can't believe how much hair she had then.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Eureka! I finally had my camera out when Chagall had his smile on!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our "elegant" boy being a total goof. He has learned to smile on command.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's Cozi...always smiling!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

RESURRECTING THIS THREAD

















There's photos of poodles that have either passed on, or who's owners aren't on poodleforum much anymore, I think they deserve to be seen!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I love this thread. It totally put a smile on my face. 

I don't have that many pictures of Gigi, but this one of when she was 9 weeks old is one of my favorites because she looks like she's smiling to me.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cleo at 7 1/2 months........after having stolen "my" chair


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoolies "real" smile is a funny grimacing one showing his teeth but I love this happy smile!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Feralpudel said:


> A play smile at 8 months (my avatar pic); a working smile; and a winning smile!


hehehe @ "Winning smile" that would be a good registered name, or part of of a reg. name. hummmmm "BT's Winning Smile"... not bad  Love the working smile too


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Ooh, I had forgotten about this thread. I love when Dana smiles!


----------

